# var/db/mysql <-no files .-.



## TheCoder (May 31, 2011)

I haven't nothing in the folder var/db/mysql. How can I reinsert the table mysql.host? Because:

```
110531 10:41:10  mysqld started
110531 10:41:10  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 43655
110531 10:41:10 [Note] /usr/local/libexec/mysqld: ready for connections.
Version: '5.0.92'  socket: '/tmp/mysql.sock'  port: 3306  FreeBSD port: mysql-server-5.0.92
110531 10:42:50 [Note] /usr/local/libexec/mysqld: Normal shutdown

110531 10:42:50  InnoDB: Starting shutdown...
110531 10:42:50  InnoDB: Shutdown completed; log sequence number 0 43655
110531 10:42:50 [Note] /usr/local/libexec/mysqld: Shutdown complete

110531 10:42:50  mysqld ended

110531 10:48:57  mysqld started
110531 10:48:58  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 43655
110531 10:48:58 [ERROR] Fatal error: Can't open and lock privilege tables: Table 'mysql.host' doesn't exist
110531 10:48:58  mysqld ended
```


----------



## TheCoder (May 31, 2011)

Maybe I can resolve with this: http://logicsupport.com/blog/?p=370


----------



## TheCoder (May 31, 2011)

I've resolved it but I don't have /var/db/mysql/mysql.sock. So how can I have that file again?


----------



## TheCoder (May 31, 2011)

I've resolved it, my friend is really good, I don't know how xD


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 31, 2011)

Useful. Read your PM.


----------

